# SLOVENIA - FIBA EuroBasket 2013



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Thank you Lithuania, hello Slovenia!*










*Venues:*

*Group stage:*

*CELJE:*
























*JESENICE:*
























*LJUBLJANA:*
























*KOPER:*
























*Final stage:*

*LJUBLJANA:*


----------



## mud777 (Dec 12, 2008)

Final stage will be played in:




















Arena also had LED ring and central score board instaled :cheers:


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Cormorant (Jul 6, 2011)

does anybody know who are the general contractors for the venues (apart from Ljubljana)?


----------



## JorgeEsteb1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Those stadiums are wonderful! How much will a ticket cost to see one those games?

Regards!


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

It is not yet decided whether we will sell tickets individually or in a package (3 games in one day)


----------



## healthsman (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

What are the plans for Podmežakla? 1st phase (new stand) was finished.. are they going to tear the roof down after the season, or? Team probably won't see playoffs this season so they'll have extra time but it will still be a stretch to finish it on time for new season? 

Current roof doesn't seem saveable..


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Stozice. 
No games in Maribor?


----------



## il brutto (May 28, 2010)

Let's wait first till (if) they start building sports halls in Ptuj and Novo mesto, cause if they don't Celje or MB could get a spot as well...


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> What are the plans for Podmežakla? 1st phase (new stand) was finished.. are they going to tear the roof down after the season, or? Team probably won't see playoffs this season so they'll have extra time but it will still be a stretch to finish it on time for new season?
> 
> Current roof doesn't seem saveable..


Plans: new roof, new seats (all-seater), new lights, wardrobes and of course new stands during Eurobasket because ice ring is bigger than basketball court.

Backup plan arenas: Tivoli-Ljubljana (propably renovated)

Arena Zlatorog-Celje



lukaszek89 said:


> I love Stozice.
> No games in Maribor?


No games in Maribor. They rather have winter universiade 2013 than built a new modern arena for 10.000 people. Old arena Tabor is not suitable for Eurobasket.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

How the arena construction? How many arenas will be built at all, and in what cities? Maybe you have pictures?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

What about Podmežakla? Hockey season is over.. are they going to continue with the construction?


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

Our new government wants to save every euro in these difficult times. It is therefore set up a group to negotiate with the FIBA Europe. They want to reduce the "registration fee" and arenas with capacities of 3,000 seats and not 5.000 for preliminary groups. If they succeed, then the new halls are unlikely to be built and the game will be played in Koper (old Bonifika) Jesenice (Podmežakla-renovation), Tivoli (Ljubljana), Tabor (Maribor), or Arena Zlatorog (Celje), which already exist .
All cities, where they would build new facilities, expected financial assistance from the government and money from European funds. Koper and Novo mesto will not build arenas (chances are very small). Ptuj is the only candidate to build a new hall. If the negotiating team will be successful, we are likely to renovate only the hall Podmežakla, Bonifika, Tabor or Tivoli.

New arena in Ptuj:


----------



## N23SK (Feb 16, 2012)

In my opinion, if FIBA allow this, then they'll show that basketball in Europe sucks! Just because, if countries like Ukraine and Poland are building new and high expensive stadiums for football EURO, than it is likely unfair to basketball as sport not to build any new venue for the next championship. This ridiculous situation was also in Poland, now in Slovenia. I know that there's hard period for EU economy, so and Slovenia has there own problems, but look at Lithuanians and Croatians who built plenty of new arenas.
In this case, my country, with awful infrastructure can also organize FIBA event, since it's possible only with one new arena and few renovated to get Eurobasket...


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

netgear67 said:


> Our new government wants to save every euro in these difficult times. It is therefore set up a group to negotiate with the FIBA Europe. They want to reduce the "registration fee" and arenas with capacities of 3,000 seats and not 5.000 for preliminary groups. If they succeed, then the new halls are unlikely to be built and the game will be played in Koper (old Bonifika) Jesenice (Podmežakla-renovation), Tivoli (Ljubljana), Tabor (Maribor), or Arena Zlatorog (Celje), which already exist .
> All cities, where they would build new facilities, expected financial assistance from the government and money from European funds. Koper and Novo mesto will not build arenas (chances are very small). Ptuj is the only candidate to build a new hall. If the negotiating team will be successful, we are likely to renovate only the hall Podmežakla, Bonifika, Tabor or Tivoli.
> 
> New arena in Ptuj:


Capacity?


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

They have two options.

*1.*



> *ARENA PTUJ*


*AND*

*2.*










Capacity of both is 5.000. But the second one is by half cheaper.


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

---


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

How the building works? You have pictures?

Slovenia is in a good geographical position. Croatia, Serbia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Macedonia, Italy, Greece, Turkey. Fans will be many. As an example of the European Handball Championship 2012 in Serbia. Arena with 3,000 places is too low.


----------



## N23SK (Feb 16, 2012)

There are some changes in the venues for the forthcoming Eurobasket. Instead of Novo Mesto and Ptuj, two new venues are Celje and Koper. Celje has a good arena, but what about Koper? As I saw on the internet, they have pretty small hall, with something more than 2000 seats.
I hope that someone from Slovenia will explain more precisely about the new situation. Also I guess there will be problems about the accommodation cause there will be 24 teams plus thousands of fans, especially from my country, but also from countries near Slovenia.

Here are some links from Slovenian news:

http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kosarka/eurobasket-2013-fiba-presenecena-nad-enostransko-odlocitvijo/290366
http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kosarka/uradno-eurobasket-bodo-gostili-ljubljana-jesenice-koper-in-celje/290311


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Eurobasket is s/-/itty now with 24 teams and the pretty low level of some teams. I hope Eurobasket 2015 will be played with 16 teams.


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

N23SK said:


> There are some changes in the venues for the forthcoming Eurobasket. Instead of Novo Mesto and Ptuj, two new venues are Celje and Koper. Celje has a good arena, but what about Koper? As I saw on the internet, they have pretty small hall, with something more than 2000 seats.
> I hope that someone from Slovenia will explain more precisely about the new situation. Also I guess there will be problems about the accommodation cause there will be 24 teams plus thousands of fans, especially from my country, but also from countries near Slovenia.
> 
> Here are some links from Slovenian news:
> ...


Novo mesto and Ptuj canceled participation due to complications with the money and the time.
The only logical solution is the Tivoli (Ljubljana) and Zlatorog (Celje).
Capacity hall Bonifika (Koper) is 3,000 seats. By placing additional stands behind the hoops, capacity would have to be somewhere 4500 seats. Although the rule is that there should be at least 5,000 seats, FIBA will make an exception.

There are no problems with providing accomodation. Ljubljana is the capital of Slovenia and has a lot of hotels. Jesenice are going to host fans in Kranjska Gora, Bled,...strong in terms of winter and summer tourism. Celje also does not have a problem (in the vicinity of several thermal parks and spas with lots of accommodation). Koper's sea tourism city with excellent due to the sea and also has covered everything.

groups:

Tivoli (Ljubljana) 6.000
Zlatorog (Celje) 5.300
Podmežakla (Jesenice) 5.500
Bonifika (Koper) 4.500

Final part:

Stožice (Ljubljana) 12.500


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

> Novo mesto and Ptuj canceled participation due to complications with the money and the time.


@netgear67

Does Ptuj started construction of an arena with 5000 seats? I'm asking because I have never seen any photo that shows Ptuj's arena U/C.


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

likasz said:


> @netgear67
> 
> Does Ptuj started construction of an arena with 5000 seats? I'm asking because I have never seen any photo that shows Ptuj's arena U/C.


No, the same case was with Novo mesto.


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

*1 year to go - The draw will be held in the Postojna cave!*



















pictures: KZS.si


----------



## Tej (Jul 24, 2010)

Celje allready has almost everything ready... the arena only need small repairs 
Arena Zlatorog - Home of handball club Celje PL


----------



## Tej (Jul 24, 2010)

Koper has problem with finding extra space for additional seats... 3100->4500
Arena Bonifika - Home of handball club Cimos Koper


----------



## Tej (Jul 24, 2010)

Jesenice started to reconstruct their arena (1/3 done)... they have enough of time to prepare arena... if there won't be any new problems.
Arena Podmežakla - Home of hockey club Acroni Jesenice

















ps. netgear... poprav info na prvi strani


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Vote for the MASCOT of Eurobasket2013 in Slovenia.*










Final 4 mascots are:

-Carniolan bee
-Proteus
-Wolf
-Linden tree

*This all 4 are the historical "brands" of Slovenia.* 

*voting*: http://maskota.zurnal24.si/


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Jamko - for the win!


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Today at 18:00 CET (17:00 GMT) : Eurobasket draw*


----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## netgear67 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Start of the renovation of Podmežakla hall, Jesenice.*



















source: siol.net


----------



## vega PL (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, I'm about to come for Eurobasket to SLO. Is there any one here who can help with finding some place to stay (motels, campings, apartaments in Celje). Do you know more than less, what will be the ticket price ?? Do you know, will there be any preferences if im interested only in games of Poland ?? Or is there going to be only one main package, where everyone can aply for the same tickets ?? IS there a main page where can I buy some tickets ?? etc.


----------

